# Anybody Heard this song



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

My brother showed me this song, and we listened to it all halloween ride now I'm obsessed. Tell me what yall think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont guess I'd ever heard it before today.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

what you think John


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jon... Its ok I guess. Will have to listen again later w/ headphone so I can turn it up & hear the whole thing.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

my bad brotha man


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

its called, wagon wheel by jeremy mccomb


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ive heard it before its good. its actually on my ipod but it also talking about going to raleigh NC where i live so thats proly why ive heard it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I love that song, it is catchy for sure. I had it on a cd a long time ago lol. Actually, I'm gonna go look for it, it had some other good songs too lol. Then I'll put 'em on the ipod.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I really like it.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya i like that song..


----------



## moonstruck (Oct 2, 2009)

old crow medicine band sings a weird version, but jeremy mccomb sings the legit version in my opinion. one of my favorite songs actually


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heard it many many times. I like it as well.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

never heard it before now. i like it also. but i do like jeremy mccombs version better.


----------

